# New Snakes



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Water snake and copperhead skinned and in the tanning solution. No pictures sorry. The water snake had lots of fat on it. Was hard to get all of it. Copperhead was easy to scrape fat off. Not very much fat on him.

Copperhead tastes like seagull fried in dirty grease.:slimer:


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Bobby said:


> Water snake and copperhead skinned and in the tanning solution. No pictures sorry. The water snake had lots of fat on it. Was hard to get all of it. Copperhead was easy to scrape fat off. Not very much fat on him.
> 
> *Copperhead tastes like seagull* fried in dirty grease.:slimer:


I'd feed it to the seagulls before I'd eat it...LOL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I figured that you may have tried that !! LL


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Didn't know there were copperheads on Bolivar. Jus sayin'!
RT


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Didn't know there were copperheads on Bolivar. Jus sayin'!
> RT


Just part of the summer group that shows up down here every summer.:rotfl:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That Copperhead is going to make some nice looking pens. I think I will order some nicer pen kits for a couple of them. It will be about a week before it will be ready to cast. Hey JimD (Tortuga) what size blanks do the big pens need 3/4 inch or 1 inch? Also what size tube? Can you order just the tubes for those kits?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Keep up the good work - I don't like snakes.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

Good for you, Bobby ! for every pen you make there are that many less snakes.. I like pens !! Could not think of a better use for a sanke ! LL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> That Copperhead is going to make some nice looking pens. I think I will order some nicer pen kits for a couple of them. It will be about a week before it will be ready to cast. Hey JimD (Tortuga) what *size blanks do the big pens need 3/4 inch or 1 inch? Also what size tube?* Can you order just the tubes for those kits?


most large kits require 7/8 x 7/8 x 5 min

might get tubes from penn state


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Only thing is I have to have the tube for that pen to cast the skins on. If I can get them in the 10 inch lengths like I do for the Polaris and slimline pens it would be great. Then I could just cast them long and cut to length.

I found what I was looking for on PSI. They have the extra tubes for all their pen kits.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby...All I got in extra tubes is a bunch of 10" 3/8th tubes..Think for polaris..If ya need any of them youre welcome to them. The hell of it is, with all the big pens, all kits need special size drill bits to fit the special sized tubes to fit the special sized guts to the pens. I do have some extra tubes for el grande if you need them.. I got EVERY danged special sized bit they make I think by now...17/32, 25/64, 37/64..etc etc etc.. If you need them I'll loan them out to you so you dont have to buy them.. It adds up..believe me...

Blank size ??? 3/4 or 7/8 will do for everything but the majestics.. If you're cutting them cut 1" to give you a little 'play' room while drilling.. Big pens may take 35/64 hole which is over a half inch...so 3/4 inch blank dont give you much room for error...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the offer Jim. I am just buying them when I need them. Trying to get my shop built back up. So another hurricane can come take it all.:headknock


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Thanks for the offer Jim. I am just buying them when I need them. Trying to get my shop built back up. *So another hurricane can come take it all.*:headknock


*DON'T EVEN THINK LIKE THAT, MAN !!!!!* Think "Thirty Year Cycles". That way you'll be 90 and I'll be 110...and neither one of us will give a damm what's goin' on around us.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

